# DX code essure



## pharmon (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey gang, I am hunting a Dx code for essure placement device.  The procedure was a hystersalpinogram.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## rebecca lopez (Jan 30, 2009)

*Essure Dx*

Per the coding companion it list 2 codes based on what the md is doing.
659.41 Grand multiparity , delivered with or without mention of antepartum condition.

V25.2 Sterilization
V61.5 Multiparity.

I usally come across V25.2 Sterilization only if the op notes indicate the patient is Multiparity I will code both V25.2 and V61.5


----------



## pharmon (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you.  I did use v25.2  so atleast that one I think I am safe with.  I will make note for the future for the other one.


----------

